# 45380 and 45385 billing with 59 modifier



## djohns (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck getting paid when they bill the 45380 for removal of polyp using cold forceps and 45385 removal of polyp by snare technique using the 59 modifier?


----------



## ncgirl (Feb 10, 2010)

-59 goes on 45380.


----------



## elenax (Feb 10, 2010)

We have gotten paid but you need to make sure *both procedures* were performed at *separate sites,* then you can break the bundle with modifier 59.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 10, 2010)

We have one insurance, I think it's cigna, that will not pay for more than one procedure at any given session. No problems with any of the other's with a 59 modifier. So Far anyway.


----------

